# Sliding  Doors - Section  1008.1.3.3 ( 2006 IBC )



## globe trekker (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a "new" Type "M" retail store, approx. 9,200 sq. ft. ( gross ), with two

glass, sliding doors at the front entrance. The RDP has designated these

sliding doors as the 2 required MOE. Both of the doors widths are compliant

for the MOE requirements.

From the 2006 IBC: *1008.1.3.3 Horizontal sliding doors.*

In other than Group H occupancies, horizontal sliding doors permitted to be

a component of a means of egress in accordance with Exception 6 to Section

1008.1.2 shall comply with all of the following criteria:

1. The doors shall be power operated and shall be capable of being

operated manually in the event of power failure.

2. The doors shall be openable by a simple method from both sides without

special knowledge or effort.

3. The force required to operate the door shall not exceed 30 pounds

(133 N) to set the door in motion and 15 pounds (67 N) to close the door

or open it to the minimum required width.

4. The door shall be openable with a force not to exceed 15 pounds (67 N)

when a force of 250 pounds (1100 N) is applied perpendicular to the door

adjacent to the operating device.

5. The door assembly shall comply with the applicable fire protection rating

and, where rated, shall be self-closing or automatic closing by smoke

detection in accordance with :Next('./icod_ibc_2006f2_7_sec015_par026.htm')'>Section 715.4.7.3, shall be installed in

accordance with NFPA 80 and shall comply with :Next('./icod_ibc_2006f2_7_sec015.htm')'>Section 715.

6. The door assembly shall have an integrated standby power supply.

7. The door assembly power supply shall be electrically supervised.

8. The door shall open to the minimum required width within 10 seconds

after activation of the operating device.

My questions are regarding requirements #2, #6 & #7.

*On requirement #2: *What is meant by "openable by a simple method"? If

the doors are 2 simple glass doors without any kind of hardware, or

"designed in" indentations or instructions, how can the doors be effectively

used as the MOE in a power loss, ( i.e. - they slide, not open outward ).

*On requirement #6:* What is meant by integrated standby power supply?

The door assembly has its own batteries? If so, who actually monitors /

checks the batteries to ensure they are not dead when needed?

*On requirement #7:* What is meant by "electrically supervised"?

Ya'lls input is requested! Thanks!  

.


----------



## steveray (Nov 22, 2011)

They usually "break away" and operate like a regular side hinged door.....


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

#2 when the power is cut the door should go slack and you then can easily grasp the edge of a panel in order to slide the door open or break away and swing.

#6 batteries are fine unless there is standby power in the form of a generator.

#7 if the batteries or other form of standby power is not working then some one is notified / alarm / supervised station / it could be just like battery backup in a smoke detector if the battery goes dead a very annoying alarm goes off until the battery is changed.

Usually it is the FM who makes certain that doors of that nature are in working order, during annual maintenance visits.


----------



## Examiner (Nov 22, 2011)

_The RDP has designated these sliding doors as the 2 required MOE. _

Are the sliding doors located properly from each other to be used as separate MOE's?  I was reading the sentence as if the pair of sliding doors are in one location and the RDP was trying to use each leaf of the pair as the two required MOE.  MOE have to be located a specified diagonal distance from each other based on the longest diagonal distance of the space or building they serve.  MOE being the EXITS since they are doors to the outside.


----------



## steveray (Nov 22, 2011)

I think gbh got it pretty well....


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 22, 2011)

gbhammer,

Sooo, someone who is physically challenged ( i.e. - ADA ) would be able

to open the doors without the power? ..side approach, ..front approach

( RE: Section 1105 & 1109.13 )?

Examiner,

Yes, both of the sliding doors are located at the front entrance of the

"new" building ( RE: Section 1015.2.1 ). There is one other door

provided, on one side of the structure, however, the RDP has not

officially designated this "other door" as a compliant MOE door, ..yet!

This "other door" does not have a landing or sidewalk ( nor an ADA

compliant sidewalk ) indicated on the plans submittal, that leads

to the public way, ..yet ( RE: Section 1024.6 & 1105 ).

.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

You need to look at the manufactures architectural specifications on the door and see if it will meet the ADA requirements. Most often you can go online and look it up with out requiring paper work from the applicant. If you can’t find it or want the paper work to file documentation then have them provide it.

On large jobs like Walmart, they send over CD’s with specs on everything.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks to you all for your input!         I have a much better interpretation of

this code section and the path in which I need to go.

.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Nov 22, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> " A closed mouth gathers no foot. "


nice closing...might borrow it for thanksgiving dinner.


----------

